# Recs for seasoning a NEW Big Chief electric smoker



## socalangler (Jan 14, 2017)

Found a new BC for sale in my local CL ads.  Picked it up and and now prepared to enter the wonderful world of smokimg fish!  I'll get a different electric smoker for meats, but for now I want to get started smokimg spme fish,

What is the best way to season my smoker before I start smoking fish?

The directions call for filling the pan level full with chips and letting it smoke until it stops smoking....which it states is approximately one hour.  

Thoughts, tips or simply follow directions?

Thanks


----------



## cmayna (Jan 14, 2017)

Sounds like a plan to me.   Keep in mind that with both the little and big chief smoker, you cannot regulate the temp. It's a plug and cook.  So if doing low temp product smoking like fish, you might have a challenge.  I have two big chief's which I modified both by replacing the stock 450 watt element with a fifth burner 1100 watt element that has a control.  A little bit of work but was well worth it.   If you are dedicating a smoker to just fish, then I would use a wood like alder or apple to season it with (preferred alder).


----------



## old sarge (Jan 14, 2017)

Just follow the instructions.  You cannot go wrong.  And I agree with the use of a mild wood like the Alder for the fish.  I've used it in my Smokin-it for salmon.


----------



## socalangler (Jan 14, 2017)

what challenges are you referring to?

Since fish isn't something that could be under cooked (for health safety) i.e., sushi is raw, isn't any amount of smoking going to produce good results?

How are so many BC smokers being used without any mods with successful results?

What will mods improve?

I don't mind mods to the BC if there is a good reason.

Thanks, as I'm a newbie and ask a lotta of questions!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

No mods necessary for the Big Chief...  If it gets really cold, and you can't get the smoker temp up to150 ish, cover it with the original cardboard box, which you probably don't have, cut some cardboard to fit and insulate it... throw a blanket over it...    that's about it...   I put a thermometer through the door on mine....  and a 1500 watt element that is thermostatically controlled, because of the single digit temperatures here...













Totem Smoker door opening 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## socalangler (Jan 15, 2017)

If you put a box over it during smoking (correct, it didn't come with the box) it will not be able to vent.  

What hapens when it can not vent some of the smoke?

Currently the BC has vents on top section.  Smokes comes out of the vents during smoking.  

In the winter, like today, temps are in the 50s during the day.  Is this cold enough to need a thermostatically controlled heating element (1000W-1500W)?

Also, how will I know what temps are like inside?  I want them 150F-180F if possible, correct?

Is there a permanent temp gauge to install on the BC and if so, where is best spot to mount?

Thanks!

BTW....I seasoned the BC yesterday with some hickory (what it came with when new).  Ran it two hours with two pan fulls.  She's ready to go!!

Now I need to find some Alder and prepare some Salmon for my first try; unless I can find some Tuna locally.


----------



## socalangler (Jan 15, 2017)

Here are some links to BC mods.  Look pretty simple and state they are very effective.  

The second link discuses that the BC gets too hot for fish.  Thoughts?

http://www.theoutdoorline.com/blog/...sulated-box-for-your-little-chief-smoker.aspx

http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=679378


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2017)

SoCalAngler said:


> If you put a box over it during smoking (correct, it didn't come with the box) it will not be able to vent.  *Typically most boxes fitted are not that sealed. Just fold the top closed. No need to tape the top shut.  And if you did an overkill when sealing the box, just poke a couple holes near the top.  Big chief also sells a Permatex type of blanket to wrap around the smoker.  I have two of them.  Very easy to attach.  The top is not covered so smoke easily comes out of the top vents.*
> 
> What hapens when it can not vent some of the smoke?
> 
> ...


----------



## socalangler (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking to install a thermometer gauge/dial on my BC smoker so I can monitor internal smoker temps.  My research shows gauges/dials from $10 - $50.

The low end gauges are om Amazon and are Chinese made.  Reviews are mixed on these.

The $50 gauges are Tel-Tru and are USA made

With the USA made version it would cost as much as I paid for the smoker!!!

Any advice on a 3" gauge that is good and won't break the bank!!

Do I need a 2", 3", or 4" stem if I install on side or front door?


----------

